# What about this?



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's my latest plan for the 10x12 area that I'm getting ready to convert. The Breeders section would be 5x6 I guess. I just noticed after uploading the picture. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks good but the 2 inch hallway may be a little tight. LOL I think a 3' hallway would be better if you could do it. I have a 2' hallway and its a little tight.


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

“My advice for anyone contemplating building a loft or buying a boat is to get the biggest one you can build & afford. A boat shrinks when placed in the water and a loft shrinks once you put pigeons in it!!”


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you are converting an old horse stable to a loft, it is what it is.
Dave


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

you have the drawing as 12 by 12 and the rectangle is out of wack anyway. If you put a 2 foot hall the sections will have to be 4x8, 4x8, and 4x4. With 4x6 at the entrance. The only thing I can say about a 2' hall is that a normal size basket wont turn around in it.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

*you make like it this way????*


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. 2" might be a little tight...isn't your little hall 2' Shadybug? Can you get around in it. I'm dealing with the basket thing in my Yb loft by crawling over it. I've been told that having a hallway will make it easier in sorting birds, might even be able to figure a loading chute on the end. I could get along putting 6 or 7 pair in a 5x6 couldn't I?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I only have a 2' hallway because my loft is small, if I had a bigger loft it would be bigger, 2' is really tight, if you want to deal with baskets and things. I only use mine to check the babies in the nest boxes, and i like that i don't have to go in with the birds. If I could build a large loft, I would make it as long as i need to put a 4' hallway the entire length of the loft like mine and each section with a door facing the hallway, and the nest boxes like mine in the breeding section so you could check them from the hallway. It would be 20' x 10 which would be 4 6x5 sections. With doors in the dividers so you could open them up and make bigger sections.


----------

